# Good low carb snack/lunches



## someguy1984 (Apr 24, 2009)

What are some good low carb snacks and lunches i could have? Something i could pick up quick at 7 eleven, or something. A lot of the time i'm on the go and need something fast. So, generally i grab a protein bar, but those aren't really the best choice...Unnecessary carbs...I've been getting peanuts, or almonds, but i need a few more calories and i don't want to eat 2 packs of peanuts, because that would be 44g of fat, but only 3 saturated...It's just that 44g of fat seems like a lot, although it would only be 510 calories...


Thanks again.


----------



## Liftman (Apr 24, 2009)

someguy1984 said:


> What are some good low carb snacks and lunches i could have? Something i could pick up quick at 7 eleven, or something. A lot of the time i'm on the go and need something fast. So, generally i grab a protein bar, but those aren't really the best choice...Unnecessary carbs...I've been getting peanuts, or almonds, but i need a few more calories and i don't want to eat 2 packs of peanuts, because that would be 44g of fat, but only 3 saturated...It's just that 44g of fat seems like a lot, although it would only be 510 calories...
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



If it is a gas station fast stop I will get a cheese stick (the real stuff in the cooler) and some peanuts (small bag). My fav is cajon peanuts and string cheese. You can also do a Turkey jerkey stick with cheese. I sometimes do a small bag of pork rinds with a cheese stick. You don't have a ton of choices for grab N go on these diets so plan ahead as much as you can. If you are in the same area all the time take the time to see what each store has, sometimes you will be pleasantly surprised. For instance the gas station two doors down from my gym has a cooler for sandwitches and whatnot but they also sell hard boiled eggs & deviled eggs, mmmmmm deviled eggs 2 for 99 cents. I don't know about you but a couple of hard boiled eggs can get me thru for a few hours.


----------



## someguy1984 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, the eggs used to be what i get all the time!!! The place stopped carrying them...(Sigh) So, now it's really hard to find something to eat...I don't want to eat those prepared sandwiches, because they are *loaded* with crappy carbs. I'm talking like 70g for a small turkey sandwich...You've got to be kidding me...

Sometimes, it just seems like protein bars are the way to go. Either that, or a slim fast, possibly muscle milk...Always a tough choice and I work in that area...

I just don't like consuming over 20g of fat in one meal, regardless if it's _good fat_ or not...Just seems like kind of a lot.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 24, 2009)

Why not just pack food up and bring it with you?

Maybe get some of thse tuna-to-go lunch kits and keep them in your car.  They come with mayo and relish and crackers, too, everything you need.


----------



## bricklayer85 (Apr 24, 2009)

i am unable to pack foods when i go to class. so what i do is i throw smoe beef jerky (that i make) and a bunch of walnuts or peanuts. i have room for peanut butter (natural only!!) and a spoon. this keeps me going. hope this helps!


----------



## Kevsworld (Apr 24, 2009)

If you are really following a ketogenic/lowcarb diet then most of your calories come from *fat. *


----------



## Built (Apr 24, 2009)

You don't have to have fat high in your diet to go keto, do you?


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 24, 2009)

Built said:


> You don't have to have fat high in your diet to go keto, do you?



Thank god no or we would all be knawing our arms off on a PSMF.


----------



## Built (Apr 24, 2009)

You don't find fat satiating? Because Atkin's is a high-fat keto diet, and I found it VERY satiating.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 25, 2009)

If I'm on a road trip and desparate, I sometimes go the beef jerky + nuts or trail mix route if I'm at a gas station.  Maybe throw an apple in there if they sell those.  It's pretty tough to eat well at a 7-11 or gas station or whatever, haha.


----------



## vader (Apr 25, 2009)

I like a sliced apple with natural peanut butter for my afternoon snack


----------



## Built (Apr 25, 2009)

Gaaah that is so good it's like CANDY!


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 26, 2009)

CowPimp said:


> If I'm on a road trip and desparate, I sometimes go the beef jerky + nuts or trail mix route if I'm at a gas station.  Maybe throw an apple in there if they sell those.  It's pretty tough to eat well at a 7-11 or gas station or whatever, haha.



Beef jerky, hmm...That is an excellent idea. I never even thought about that, lol. Low in fat, high in protein. The sodium is a little outrageous, but i guess that doesn't matter too much...

Although, i don't know the negatives of sodium and lifting...


----------



## Built (Apr 26, 2009)

Sodium's excellent for lifting. Helps the muscles hold more water. Water = good. 

I trained myself to salt my food for this. I grew up on unsalted food - I actually had to teach myself to get used to it.


----------



## nkira (Apr 26, 2009)

I actually lowered the sodium in my diet, for BP reason. Prior to this change my BP was 140 95 72 just yesterday I checked & it's 135 65 68 (Averaged 3 readings) But honestly I think sodium is not completely responsible for this lowered BP, I am using V12 Magnum & ZMA too. Since then I have noticed enhanced vasodilation in my fore arm's region. I think V12 accounts for that vasodilation which in effect lowers BP. 

I can feel my veins in my thighs with fingers! Never felt that before, anyways blah blah blah enough talking.....


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 26, 2009)

Built said:


> Sodium's excellent for lifting. Helps the muscles hold more water. Water = good.
> 
> I trained myself to salt my food for this. I grew up on unsalted food - I actually had to teach myself to get used to it.



So, beef jerky must be a winner! I'm going to start eating it as a snack!


----------



## nkira (Apr 26, 2009)

Is it possible to make a chicken jerky or is it specific to beef?


----------



## Themangerard (Apr 26, 2009)

someguy1984 said:


> Yeah, the eggs used to be what i get all the time!!! The place stopped carrying them...(Sigh) So, now it's really hard to find something to eat...I don't want to eat those prepared sandwiches, because they are *loaded* with crappy carbs. I'm talking like 70g for a small turkey sandwich...You've got to be kidding me...
> 
> Sometimes, it just seems like protein bars are the way to go. Either that, or a slim fast, possibly muscle milk...Always a tough choice and I work in that area...
> 
> I just don't like consuming over 20g of fat in one meal, regardless if it's _good fat_ or not...Just seems like kind of a lot.



It's true..totaly


----------



## Themangerard (Apr 26, 2009)

Kevsworld said:


> If you are really following a ketogenic/lowcarb diet then most of your calories come from *fat. *



It dosent have to be like that!


----------



## someguy1984 (Apr 26, 2009)

nkira said:


> Is it possible to make a chicken jerky or is it specific to beef?



No, you can make beef, turkey, or chicken jerky.

Homemade Jerky


----------



## nkira (Apr 27, 2009)

Will give it a try, Thanks someguy1984.


----------



## highpockets (Apr 27, 2009)

I've heard that most jerky is loaded with Monosodium Glutamate (MSG). I did a little searching and found this:


Studies showed MSG fed rodents became Grossly Obese
In 1969 Dr. John Olney was conducting experiments on mice using MSG (monosodium glutamate). (Mice are frequently used as test animals because they react most like humans to MSG). He was studying the microscopic changes in the brains of these mice when his assistant noticed that all of the mice given MSG had become grossly obese. They first thought it was a fluke but as the experiments continued he noticed that indeed all of the mice that were fed MSG became grossly obese.

Studies on laboratory animals fed MSG soon after birth also showed that they preferred foods that were high in carbohydrates and low in nutritional value.1 Researchers also found that this fat could not be exercised off and was extremely difficult to remove through dieting, no matter how stringent.2 Research shows that out of all mammals, humans are the most sensitive to the physical damage from ingested MSG. Humans possess a sensitivity five times greater than the mouse and twenty times greater than the rhesus monkey.3 Other studies have also confirmed that MSG causes gross obesity in animals.4 Taking into consideration that most of these laboratory experiments with MSG involve rodents, you can see how humans are much more susceptible to the damages of MSG laced food additives in our diet, not to mention the gross obesity linked to MSG consumption.

References:

Kanarek RB, Marks-Kaufman R. Increased carbohydrate consumption induced by neonatal administration of monosodium glutamate to rats. Neurobehavioral Toxicology Teratology 3(1981): 343-350
Nikoletseas MM. Obesity in exercising, hypophagic rats treated with monosodium glutamate. Physiology & Behavior 19(1977): 767-773
Blaylock R. M.D., Food Additives That Can Kill, Health & Nutrition Secrets that can Save your Life. (2002): 179
Bunyan J, Elspeth A, Murrell A, Shah PP. The induction of obesity in rodents by means of monosodium glutamate. British Journal of Nutrition 35(1976): 25-39


----------



## nkira (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## someguy1984 (Apr 27, 2009)

nkira said:


>



That's why you should make your own.


----------



## someguy1984 (Apr 27, 2009)

highpockets said:


> I've heard that most jerky is loaded with Monosodium Glutamate (MSG). I did a little searching and found this:
> 
> 
> Studies showed MSG fed rodents became Grossly Obese
> ...



If you listened to every study and followed 100% on what has been proven, you would live your life drinking water and die. Their is a study on how everything is bad for us to an extent. 

You would need to eat fresh vegetables and kill your own animals to be 100% healthy. But even then, I'm sure their is a study that says that's not good either...

I was just reading an article the other day talking about how oatmeal is bad. WTF? (Not the package kind)


----------



## highpockets (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm confused then. Your original question was asking forum members for ideas on low carb snacks or lunches that you can pick up at a 7-Eleven? Any opinion you receive here will be scientifically found to be bad for you and then add that to the fact that you want to shop at a 7-Eleven? Eat whatever you want then. How about a couple of hot beef and bean burritos and a big gulp?


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 28, 2009)

highpockets said:


> I'm confused then. Your original question was asking forum members for ideas on low carb snacks or lunches that you can pick up at a 7-Eleven? Any opinion you receive here will be scientifically found to be bad for you and then add that to the fact that you want to shop at a 7-Eleven? Eat whatever you want then. How about a couple of hot beef and bean burritos and a big gulp?



That's not true. He was fine with the beef jerky idea. I think his point is that people need to relax a bit and not everything is bad for you. It's ok to have a few things in moderation on the go...This isn't a staple in his diet. 

What's wrong with 7 eleven, or a diet big gulp? Yeah, aspartame is bad, but you can have it every now and then...Protein bars, beef jerky, boiled eggs, muscle milk, cheese, apples, peanuts, almonds. These are all things you can get at this _terrible_ 7 eleven. 

Now, the beef and bean burritos probably contain trans fat and this would be something to stay away from...I think you already knew that, i sensed a little sarcasm in your tone.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 28, 2009)

highpockets said:


> I'm confused then. Your original question was asking forum members for ideas on low carb snacks or lunches that you can pick up at a 7-Eleven? Any opinion you receive here will be scientifically found to be bad for you and then add that to the fact that you want to shop at a 7-Eleven? Eat whatever you want then. How about a couple of hot beef and bean burritos and a big gulp?



I agree with your point on the whole.  However, it seemed to me like he was looking for some ideas in a pinch, when he hasn't properly planned, and there is nothing else available.  I agree that you should plan better and avoid those situations, but I think all of us get into a mess now and again, and having some ideas for such times is better than your big gulp/burrito alternative, heh.


----------



## someguy1984 (Apr 28, 2009)

CowPimp said:


> I agree with your point on the whole.  However, it seemed to me like he was looking for some ideas in a pinch, when he hasn't properly planned, and there is nothing else available.  I agree that you should plan better and avoid those situations, but I think all of us get into a mess now and again, and having some ideas for such times is better than your big gulp/burrito alternative, heh.



Exactly, i was just getting some ideas for when i had no choice...I always plan, but sometimes i do get stuck. So, i just wanted some advice on what my best option would be.


----------



## highpockets (Apr 29, 2009)

C6zo6 said:


> That's not true. He was fine with the beef jerky idea. I think his point is that people need to relax a bit and not everything is bad for you. It's ok to have a few things in moderation on the go...This isn't a staple in his diet.
> 
> What's wrong with 7 eleven, or a diet big gulp? Yeah, aspartame is bad, but you can have it every now and then...Protein bars, beef jerky, boiled eggs, muscle milk, cheese, apples, peanuts, almonds. These are all things you can get at this _terrible_ 7 eleven.
> 
> Now, the beef and bean burritos probably contain trans fat and this would be something to stay away from...I think you already knew that, i sensed a little sarcasm in your tone.



Yes, I was being sarcastic and joking. This is the problem with science. You can always find someone that can tell you what you are doing is bad for you regardless of what that might be. The underlying message I was trying to get everyone to come up with on their own is moderation.


----------



## highpockets (Apr 29, 2009)

Also, I have read that a lot of store bought jerky has bad levels of nitrates in addition to the MSG. I'm no nutrition expert by any means and I'm sure Built would know more about the effects of these add in ingredients.

I did a Google search for 'nitrate free jerky' and all kinds of hits came up. Salmon, Ostrich, Turkey, Beef etc.. all kinds of jerky! Fortunately a guy I use to work with makes homemade jerky all the time and is always giving me some. I keep it in a zip-lock in my truck for whenever I might get the munchies.


----------



## nkira (Apr 29, 2009)

This is what I found by googling,
*
"Nitrates:-* Many foods, especially cured meats such as bacon and hot dogs, use nitrates to preserve color and maintain microbial safety. Nitrate is harmless, but it can convert to nitrite, which can form nitrosamines, a powerful cancer-causing chemical, in your body. Whenever possible, look for nitrate-free preserved meats. When you do eat foods containing nitrates, have a glass of orange juice at the same time (for instance, orange juice with your morning bacon). Vitamin C is known to inhibit the conversion to nitrosamines in your stomach."

Source 1 

Source 2


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 29, 2009)

nkira said:


> This is what I found by googling,
> *
> "Nitrates:-* Many foods, especially cured meats such as bacon and hot dogs, use nitrates to preserve color and maintain microbial safety. Nitrate is harmless, but it can convert to nitrite, which can form nitrosamines, a powerful cancer-causing chemical, in your body. Whenever possible, look for nitrate-free preserved meats. When you do eat foods containing nitrates, have a glass of orange juice at the same time (for instance, orange juice with your morning bacon). Vitamin C is known to inhibit the conversion to nitrosamines in your stomach."
> 
> ...



Well, keep your Vitamin C up and eat that store bought jerky! lol


----------

